# Male Betta Fish Spasms!



## tsalling (Dec 27, 2007)

What size tank is he in? Do you know the temperature, pH, etc of the water?


----------



## charr8 (Jan 1, 2008)

HI!

Just wondering if this is normal behavior. I have a new Betta Fish from the store. He is doing good..swimming around, etc. But he keeps having these spasms. For example, he swims around nice and then it's like he gets excited and spasms for a bit and then swims around.

Is this normal?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, all animals, as in nature, need a dark period. It would be like us always living in daylight, we need darkness.

Also, are you sure you're not mistaking this for flaring? They will often go from calm, to flared and jittery and back again rather quickly.


----------



## charr8 (Jan 1, 2008)

He is in a 1.5 gallan tank. Not sure of the temperature. THe pet store said just to put luke warm water in. Our house is cool-warm. 

He has a little light from the tank but it doesn't put off any heat. Not sure of the PH. We are on well water and I put in the anti-cholorine stuff in it.

Should I turn the light off at night?


----------



## 3863 (Nov 17, 2007)

My betta wll see something it like, and randomly go into spasm...
I think it is fine


----------



## ALuckyM08 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Help me please!!!*


Can someone help me with my betta fish. He will randomly start jumping and like swim really fast twoard the bottom and hit his head on the rocks. I don't know what to do with him and it's really scaring me I am afraid that he is going to kill himself. If someone could help me with this I would so appreciate this.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

charr8 said:


> He is in a 1.5 gallan tank. Not sure of the temperature. THe pet store said just to put luke warm water in. Our house is cool-warm.
> 
> He has a little light from the tank but it doesn't put off any heat. Not sure of the PH. We are on well water and I put in the anti-cholorine stuff in it.
> 
> Should I turn the light off at night?


I'm sorry, it seems that you were the victim of bad pet store information. To start, bettas need a heater to keep the water a constant 78-80 (optimal temp.) Also, the minimal tank size requirement is 2.5 gallons although larger is easier to maintain and benificial to your fish. With a 2.5 or larger tank, you can also get a filter to help with water quality. Also, you really need a test kit that will give you readings for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. I also suggest that you read up on cycling aquariums (even if you do not plan on cycling, which is the buildup of benificial bacteria to process fish waste, it is still essential knowledge).

Yes, you should turn off the light at night. Fish need a normal day/night cycle too.

How long have you had your betta? It could be that he is having trouble adjusting to his new home. Does he appear to be scratching himself on anything when he has these "spasms?" Does he look like he is covered in gold dust or show white spots? Can he see his reflection and is he flaring his gill flaps and fins when he does it? Just trying to cover all the bases.


----------



## ALuckyM08 (Nov 9, 2008)

*help!!!*

I know that I have personally had my fish since June. Just withing these past couple of weeks he's been like jumping up and landing in the water and hitting himself on the side and the bottom on the rocks. I know when he flares his gills he does this when he see's some things or when he wants to be left alone, but this is different. He doesn't flare his gills when he does this it's almost like a seizure cause it comes and goes. :BIGsad:


----------

